# Should I Do This?



## PlotHolio (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ten Step Plan To Good-Happy Success & Revenge:*

Step One: Buy a cheap plastic easter egg (the kind that pops open so you can put candy inside).

Step Two: Get a hard boiled egg from my college's dining hall.

Step Three: Remove the hard boiled egg's shell.

Step Four: Poke some holes in the hard boiled egg with a fork.

Step Five: Grind a small hole into the top of the plastic egg.

Step Six: Put the hard boiled egg inside the plastic egg.

Step Seven: Tape the plastic egg shut, leaving the hole uncovered.

Step Eight: Paint it black.

Step Nine: Find someone I hate.

Step Ten: Put the egg in the bottom of their bag.

OR

Hide the egg in their room.

My college's Spring Break is coming up soon. Rooms will be left behind, some with bags in them. That's a whole week for this egg to work its magic.


----------



## MadMadys (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess my question would be, why bother?


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 28, 2013)

It's April Fools Day soon.


----------



## MadMadys (Mar 28, 2013)

True enough but following your idea, you're simply leaving these eggs in there over spring break which, depending on the college, is at least a week long.  So whereas most pranks get there payoff on April fools (a single day) yours may not come to fruition until well after the fact at which time it's simply called being a dick.  Plus rotted egg can stink up someplace for a lot longer than is really kind.

If you want to prank someone's room then just cover everything in tin foil or wrapping paper or newspaper or celine dion pictures.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 28, 2013)

MadMadys said:


> If you want to prank someone's room then just cover everything in ... celine dion pictures.


Now that's just mean
Cling film over the toilet bowl is a classic... not that I would approve...


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2013)

So is cling film over a door frame.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 28, 2013)

Cling over the person as they sleep, then put some firecrackers in a pan beside em.


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm already doing some small stuff, such as scotch tape over the bottom of my friend's optical mouse. This prank is specifically designed to... inconvenience... people I don't like.

And if you don't think it's justified, here are some of the victim candidates:
-The guy who argues with me at every Student Government meeting because he has a grudge against my club.
-My ex-girlfriend who continues to be a malevolent hag by dating two to four people at the same time.
-The pot-head who squats on campus and steals from my friends.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 28, 2013)

For a more immediate result, I'd take one of those plastic eggs, crack a raw egg into it, then seal it up again and wait for the recipient to open it. Hopefully, splat! ^^


----------



## Nihal (Mar 28, 2013)

PlotHolio said:


> I'm already doing some small stuff, such as scotch tape over the bottom of my friend's optical mouse.



Only a tape?







I also unplugged the keyboard. He took ages to notice what was wrong, and only because I started to laugh when he almost restarted the system.


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 28, 2013)

Ireth - That's a good idea!

Nihal - That's also a good idea!


----------

